# Difference between Masterbuilt 30" 20070213 and Masterbuilt 30" 20078715?



## chlobo (Apr 21, 2016)

I want to buy my husband a smoker for Father's Day.  A friend showed us his Mastberbuilt and my husband really liked its "set it and forget it" ease of use.

While surfing around I found 2 units that have the same description on Amazon.  

Masterbuilt 30" 20070213  ()

and

Masterbuilt 30" 20078715  ()

I can't tell if there are actually any "improvements" between the two.  Right now I can get the 20070213 for about $100 cheaper than the 20078715 but I don't want to go cheap if there is actually a functional reason to get the 20078715.  I saw it mentioned on Amazon that you can change out the controller and circuit board in the 20078715 if it breaks but you an't do that in the 213 model.  How much does the controller board cost and how hard is it to change?  How likely is it to break?


----------



## old sarge (Apr 21, 2016)

Have you looked at the smokers from Smokin-it?


----------



## cobrasjp (Apr 21, 2016)

Check out the thread in this section titled 'Need help deciding on a new MES 30" '  (on cell phone and don't have ability to post a link).

That thread gives details about buying a latest-generation MES 30 direct from Masterbuilt. Mine was $162 plus $28 shipping to central Missouri. Several people in that thread also bought MES 30s direct from Masterbuilt.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chlobo (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks Cobra.  I found that thread after I posted this.  I was initially told they didn't have anymore but then they said they had some in stainless. Hope it goes through.  I think my husband will really enjoy it.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 21, 2016)

chlobo said:


> Thanks Cobra.  I found that thread after I posted this.  I was initially told they didn't have anymore but then they said they had some in stainless. Hope it goes through.  I think my husband will really enjoy it.


I have a master built 30" stainless Bluetooth and I really enjoy it. It has a built in temp probe to put in your meat but I suggest getting a nice little temp probe just to double check meat, Joel


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2016)

chlobo said:


> I want to buy my husband a smoker for Father's Day.  A friend showed us his Mastberbuilt and my husband really liked its "set it and forget it" ease of use.
> 
> While surfing around I found 2 units that have the same description on Amazon.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't get either one of those two.

You should get the Generation 2.5, either Bluetooth or RF controlled. 

The two you have links for are both Gen #2 with the slanted drip plate & small water pan. That is the one you want to avoid.

I don't know the Model numbers, but the best one is the one with the Split level, full width water pan, and the top vent on the back left corner of the top. That is the Gen # 2.5. It is Awesome!!!

Here's more on the subject:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235820/masterbuilt-smokers-bear-s-thoughts-findings

Bear


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 21, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't get either one of those two.
> You should get the Generation 2.5, either Bluetooth or RF controlled.
> The two you have links for are both Gen #2 with the slanted drip plate & small water pan. That is the one you want to avoid.
> 
> ...


That's the one I have. Stainless Bluetooth with the vent on the rear left side.













image.jpeg



__ joel11230
__ Apr 21, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> That's the one I have. Stainless Bluetooth with the vent on the rear left side.


That should be a Good-un!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## chlobo (Apr 21, 2016)

This is the one I ended up getting (according to the woman on the phone).  I am very excited about all the "extras".  My husband is very excited about the stand. He hates bending over that far.  My cost was $185 shipped.  And thanks to everyone here.  If I hadn't found you I would have ended up with a previous generation model.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2016)

chlobo said:


> This is the one I ended up getting (according to the woman on the phone).  I am very excited about all the "extras".  My husband is very excited about the stand. He hates bending over that far.  My cost was $185 shipped.  And thanks to everyone here.  If I hadn't found you I would have ended up with a previous generation model.


Great !!!

The pictures on that Link show it is a Gen #2.5.

Old Hubby will love it, as long as you or he continues to roam these halls of SMF, and get info from many of the Learned Creatures we have here!!!

Here's some Help you might like:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 22, 2016)

Yup. He's going to love it for many years to come. Be sure to invite him to this forum. Some of the best information on the care and feeding of his new present is right here on this site.  Lots of Masterbuilt owners post daily.

 I love those legs included on this deal. I installed the legs on mine last year. It was like a brand new unit! b


----------

